
The #1 review on the App Store for the Google Maps... - petrel
http://arielseidman.com/post/37920786565/the-1-review-on-the-app-store-for-the-google-maps
======
manicdee
… because there are no flaws in Google's maps?

~~~
bradleyland
That's not really the point, is it? I have been pretty consistent in my
defense of iOS maps, my argument hinging upon the foundation of having
"reasonable expectations". Now that Google Maps are available, I've been using
them along side iOS Maps. The difference in the POI data is just astounding.
Google has such a tremendous lead here, I'm not sure why Apple considered it a
good idea to launch iOS 6 without a Google Maps application at the ready.

